# Plumber asking for BTU input rating on new generator to hook up to house propane



## whynotme (Nov 23, 2020)

I've asked my regular plumber about hooking up my generator to the household propane supply and his first question was "what is the BTU input." As far as I can tell, I don't see any kind of BTU rating on the propane input of this new model 100296 Champion 7500W DF generator. Does he not know what he's talking about and should I call other gas-certified plumbers? I called my propane company about it and they immediately told me to go find a plumber and that they don't do those hookups on their own.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

He asked the right question. Per Champion: *The generator requires ½ PSI with a flow rate of 152,000 BTU/hr. The connection on the front panel is a male 3/8" SAE flare fitting using 5/8” 18 UNF threads. If you provide this info along with the info for your propane tank to the local propane supplier, they should be able to get you a proper hose kit to attach the generator to your larger tank. .*


----------



## whynotme (Nov 23, 2020)

tabora said:


> He asked the right question. Per Champion: *The generator requires ½ PSI with a flow rate of 152,000 BTU/hr. The connection on the front panel is a male 3/8" SAE flare fitting using 5/8” 18 UNF threads. If you provide this info along with the info for your propane tank to the local propane supplier, they should be able to get you a proper hose kit to attach the generator to your larger tank. .*


This is awesome, thank you very much!


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

make sure the 1/2 psi low pressure to demand reg hose is at least 1/2 inch id with a 5 foot hose.. and 3/4 inch id would work the best for a longer hose.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

How big of a tank are we talking about?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

you might want to find a plumber that specializes in generator installations.
or the other way around.

find a generator install guy who has all of his tickets for electrical, gas, etc.
most of the electrical contractors in my area are also covered for gas plumbing.
that multi guy crew contractor thing.

and yes some areas of the country are talent deserts. 
hard to find the right guy in some areas of the country.
most of the good ones are close to the larger city's (over 30k population)


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Plumbers that do generators usually do standby units which have a clear BTU/h requirement with a tag and installation guidelines. I don’t blame the guy for
Not knowing exactly how much supply a portable would need. Now you can tell him 160,000 btu and he can figure out the rest.


----------



## whynotme (Nov 23, 2020)

drmerdp said:


> How big of a tank are we talking about?


I believe it is a 500 gallon tank, underground.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

cool that might be good for 333 hours or 13 days of run on just the generator
at just a bit over 1.5 gallon per hour or 150k btu per hour.
1 Gallon of propane = 91,502 BTU
1 Pound of propane = 21,591 BTU


----------



## Gen10K (Jun 25, 2020)

Found this site very useful... roughly 10,000 BTUs per 1 HP


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

Gen10K said:


> Found this site very useful... roughly 10,000 BTUs per 1 HP


it depends on the kit as well...
and if it is an inverter gen they do soooo much better on fuel.
that vari speed thing depending on the load.
and if you get your orifice/ valve for the demand regulator dialed in just right as well.


----------



## Gen10K (Jun 25, 2020)

iowagold said:


> it depends on the kit as well...
> and if it is an inverter gen they do soooo much better on fuel.
> that vari speed thing depending on the load.
> and if you get your orifice/ valve for the demand regulator dialed in just right as well.


True, depends on a heap of things but using the 1 HP per 10K BTUs seems a decent baseline.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

I always plan on the next size up in pipe..
and hose!!
lol
then you never have to question on delivery restrictions.
but it does make for interesting purge times on new low pressure systems.
but once it is purged it is good to go till you open up the line for repair.

I like quick break couplers... but they only have those for the female side...
it would be nice to have a small ball valve on the male ends to trap the gas in the hose for when it is not in use and uncoupled..


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

Alberto said:


> You want someone that speciallises in the exact field of work that you need, in this case maybe a one that works with generator installations


alberto
the down fall is most of the gen pro's are working for companies that have an agenda.
most are not free lance like a general plumber contractor.

this is why the group is here.
we are elmers for those who have skills but need to know the math or where to find parts.
most of this stuff is not rocket science..
but there is secret sauce!!
GRIN!


----------



## Gen10K (Jun 25, 2020)

My degree is on Electricity (Electronics and Power Ttansmission). The problem is that life took me to places were my electrical knowledge came handy but not complicated enough. After 35 years, forgot most of all the math. Still remember some about 3 Phase and Delta and Y setups along with step up and down transformers. Some of my electronic has been forgoten like calculating circuits with Transistors.

Well, to connect a Gen to a House... is a cake walk for me. Honestly, is not that hard.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

Gen10K said:


> My degree is on Electricity (Electronics and Power Ttansmission). The problem is that life took me to places were my electrical knowledge came handy but not complicated enough. After 35 years, forgot most of all the math. Still remember some about 3 Phase and Delta and Y setups along with step up and down transformers. Some of my electronic has been forgoten like calculating circuits with Transistors.
> 
> Well, to connect a Gen to a House... is a cake walk for me. Honestly, is not that hard.


lol gen 10k!
they now have apps for all of the cad electronics math!! lol!!
cool world we live in for 2021!


----------



## Gen10K (Jun 25, 2020)

Back in those days, I had to memorize all the formulas.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yup
my brain is full!
lol!
most days i need to download...


----------



## FlyFisher (Jun 30, 2018)

DonnaArnold said:


> Let's say you're starting from scratch and have no knowledge of how to do anything electrical. You don't have a hammer or nails, either. OK, so you do have a screwdriver, but that can only do so much. You need to find someone who can help you install the new generator properly. Your first choice would probably be a plumber, but they probably aren't experienced with electric work. After searching for recommended firms, I found these guys from All Type of Plumbing Services | PS Plumber Singapore that helped me with the installation process. Very delighted with their work.


One post and you refer people on a forum based in Canada that covers most of North America, primarily, to a plumbing company in Singapore?

People never cease to amaze. Bot or person?


----------



## LloyDwoodke (7 mo ago)

I moved to Dallas. Who knows a good emergency plumbing service? I have a serious problem with pipes in my new home.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

> hey


*LloyDwoodke*

gas or water pipes ??


----------



## GordonShliapa (6 mo ago)

Wow, this is so weird. I didn't even know plumbers also dealt with gas and propane. Really, the chances of you finding someone who specializes in both plumbing and gas work are slim to none. And if you do find one, those plumbers are very busy. It seems to me that they work all the time and have everything scheduled a month in advance. When my bathroom had a hole in a pipe, I spent three days calling different companies (!) to get a plumber. Thank goodness, on the third day I called cleaning service and plumbing anaheim and they came that same day. It was such a surprise to me, I was already getting ready to learn how to change my own pipes. Anyway, I wish you the best of luck with your problem!


----------



## PhilippInecioni51 (6 mo ago)

I lived in Dallas for 10 years, but now my family and I have moved to Canada. I am a plumber, and I have changed jobs about 15 times in my years in Dallas. The last place I worked was emergency plumbing Dallas: There are still some good plumbers I could advise you on. But it seems you urgently need help. As an experienced plumber, I advise you to stock up on plumbing tape. It’ll keep the water from flooding the house for a few hours. If there are minor problems with plumbing, you can try to solve them yourself. On the Internet, there are many life hacks and video lessons.


----------



## LloyDwoodke (7 mo ago)

PhilippInecioni51 said:


> I lived in Dallas for 10 years, but now my family and I have moved to Canada.


HMM


----------



## gerrardgurke (5 mo ago)

Wow, man. I’m surprised by how many times you’ve changed your job. That’s impressive. You made me remember Jack Ma, who tried to enter Harvard 10 times. You know, I’ve noticed he acts like a scientist. Scientists are always ready to perform the same experiment as many times as needed until they get the result. You know, I felt like a scientist when I moved to Costa Mesa. I had to find a drain cleaning costa mesa which took me 11 attempts until I finally found it. I think it’s a great story to be proud of.


----------

